# History According to Glenn Beck



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 24, 2010)

Live Free...Or Die



> Viewers tuning into MSNBC at 5 p.m. on Friday would have seen Chris Matthews riffing on President Barack Obama's speech in Ohio, while CNN's "The Situation Room" led with the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> But Fox News wasn't focusing on the day's news. Instead, host Glenn Beck ran through the atrocities of Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin, Mao Zedong, and Ernesto 'Che' Guevara &#8212; "the true unseen history of Marxism, progressivism and communism" as Beck described it &#8212; with some implied lessons for today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought it was a good special, honestly.  Who cares if Glenn decided to focus on history rather than the days news?  It's his show, and if there's a market for it then he's simply satisfying demand.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 24, 2010)

People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...

It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 24, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> 
> It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...



I think a lot of them simply want to be seen as anti-authority, or rebels of some sort.  Of course, if they did understand the history of these people then they may well choose to find a different t-shirt or poster.


----------



## Zona (Jan 24, 2010)

Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 24, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Live Free...Or Die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not being taught in classrooms in America?   Is he serious?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.



Back up your assertion with facts....


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Live Free...Or Die
> ...



Why do you think mccarthyism became a nasty word?


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 24, 2010)

Who doesn't love quotes from mass killers like mao?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> 
> It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...



Funny, I go to a Liberal college and I've not seen one Mao poster yet or Che T-shirt.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 24, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> ...



I saw a kid wearing a Che shirt at my college last semester.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


 
Did you take a bat to his head?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I saw a kid wearing a Che shirt at my college last semester.



One out of how many? 

And I saw a kid who wore a Che shirt once, but that was in High School.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 24, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



No.  If he wants to wear a shirt with a murderer on it then that's his choice.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 24, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a kid wearing a Che shirt at my college last semester.
> ...



Well I've never taken a head count so I don't know.  I was simply adding my two cents lol.


----------



## American Horse (Jan 24, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Live Free...Or Die
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good for Beck; your random sampling suggests that these other stations don't have much else to offer us; at least anything that wouldn't be politically correct.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> 
> It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...



Because an ex-comedian with an axe to grind against the Obama administration that works for Fox News is more qualified to speak on world history than them.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 25, 2010)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I thought it was a good special, honestly.  Who cares if Glenn decided to focus on history rather than the days news?  It's his show, and if there's a market for it then he's simply satisfying demand.



Fox should immediately change its programming to suit the liberal agenda. It is an outrage that they air a comment program when the liberals want them to air news. How very dare they allocate their schedule to suit their audience. The nerve of Fox News! They should be shut down immediately. Damn them! 


*Sarcasm off*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.



Why is learning about modern history, particularly the great attrocities of the past century, idiotic or moronic?

How can you avoid the mistakes of the past if you dont understand and remember what happened?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.
> ...



Progressives would prefer we not know, then we can be stupid - like their base is - and they can do what the hell they want and we will all say nothing. 

The liberal base is stupid.


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.
> ...



Sure...well there is a simple way.  Simply tune him in.  

If you refuse to do that, just watch this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA7-BvVDV10]YouTube - Glenn Beck Loses His Mind On A Caller About Healthcare[/ame]


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So both of you are Beck fans?  Wow!  Some of your past posts now make much much more sense to me now.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.



How long have you been a Beck fan?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get the criticism of Beck for not focusing on the so called news of the day.

Beck's is an opinion driven show nothing more.

Who doesn't get that yet?


----------



## editec (Jan 25, 2010)

History according to Glen Beck?

Yeah, right.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Because it is a nasty word.

McCarthy was a delusional right-wing douchebag who destroyed peoples lives with his false accusations and fear mongering.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2010)

editec said:


> History according to Glen Beck?
> 
> Yeah, right.



Beck recites history like he is hearing it for the first time


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

What Glenn Beck knows about history he could fit in an aluminum thimble.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.



What specifically was factually incorrect in Beck's documentary?  Or would you just rather call people names instead of arguing the merits of the show?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

paperview said:


> What Glenn Beck knows about history he could fit in an aluminum thimble.



I'll pose the same questions to you that I posed to Zona. What specifically was factually incorrect in Beck's documentary? Or would you just rather hurl insults instead of arguing the merits of the show?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...






Are you KIDDING!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



the liberal media?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is an idiot but his fans are just fucking morons.
> ...







The problem is NOT learning HISTORY it is Beck's MISINTERPRETATION of HISTORY that is scary.


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to break it to you Beck fans but Beck is EITHER a "dry drunk" or he is addicted to pain killers. I would LOVE to see an addiction specialist dissect Beck's personality, or lack there of.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you people here have ANY idea how UN-AMERICAN McCarthy WAS!!!???


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

So the right supports history revisionists?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't confuse him with MacArthur they are NOT the same guy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Do you people here have ANY idea how UN-AMERICAN McCarthy WAS!!!???



No, enlighten us.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

You sure?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just can't believe that people look back on McCarthyism like it was a PROUD MOMENT in our history. Talk about REVISIONISM! WOW!!!


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Beck is the first to tell you he is not a journalist, but a commentator.
Your tv has that dealy-bob on the front to change the channel if you don't like him.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


I know!  Because it was a nasty tactic and hardly American or constitutional!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you people here have ANY idea how UN-AMERICAN McCarthy WAS!!!???
> ...







MaCarthy atacked POLITICAL RIVALS by ACCUSING them of being communists.



McCarthyism is the politically motivated practice of making accusations of disloyalty, subversion, or treason without proper regard for evidence. The term specifically describes activities associated with the period in the United States known as the Second Red Scare, lasting roughly from the late 1940s to the late 1950s and characterized by heightened fears of communist influence on American institutions and espionage by Soviet agents. Originally coined to criticize the anti-communist pursuits of U.S. Senator Joseph McCarthy, "McCarthyism" soon took on a broader meaning, describing the excesses of similar efforts. The term is also now used more generally to describe reckless, unsubstantiated accusations, as well as demagogic attacks on the character or patriotism of political adversaries.





HAVE YOU NO SENSE OF DECENCY?


http://disembedded.wordpress.com/20...-mccarthy-began-a-witch-hunt-of-the-u-s-army/


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Was Reagan caught up in the McCartyhism?
Seems like he was.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> 
> It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...


When the John Birch Society starts making stylish t-shirts, maybe the trend will change!

But I don't think there's a market for a white t-shirt with a full hood with eye slits attached.


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Was Reagan caught up in the McCartyhism?
> Seems like he was.


Yup. Back when he was a democrat.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> ...



You obviuosly do not live in AL.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

paperview said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Was Reagan caught up in the McCartyhism?
> ...



Yepper he became a Republican after he married Nancy and her money.

I wonder if Beck spoke about all of that?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


No, but I've been there!  Montgomery to Birmingham in three lovely weeks one spring.  Nice place to visit, as the saying goes...


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

> When the John Birch Society starts making stylish t-shirts, maybe the trend will change!



Their web site now sports lil puppies and adorable children arm 'n arm with mom & dad with a big heap 'o apple-pie flag waving now.

They've gone Altria.


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Birmingham.

Ugh.

I spent a week there one afternoon.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

Sidestreamer said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> ...



Beck is an EX comedian?

Damn I can see why hes an EX comedian.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



So accusing people of being communist is anti-American?  Would that apply to those that call people nazi's? That's what Pelosi and other democratic leaders think of the tea-partiers.  So again I ask what makes McCarthy anti-American? Obviously you believe anyone that has the opinion that some in govt. are or maybe communist is somehow anti-American. And here I thought freedom of speech was very American.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqQD4dzVkwk]YouTube - Army McCarthy Hearings "Have you no decency"[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Was Reagan caught up in the McCartyhism?
> Seems like he was.


A side note:  I've been an avid film buff and collector for years.  I am collecting films criticized by HUAC (House Un-american Activities Committee) recently.  One movie was titled Mission to Moscow.  It was produced during WWII to promote our alliance with the former Soviet Union.  The United States Department of State assisted in the production.  Less than 10 years later, and with a Republican majority in Congress and the White House and presto!  The movie is suddenly un-American!  Sound familiar?


Ronald Reagan was president of SAG (Screen Actors Guild) in the 1950s.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Umm no one pays any attention if I call you a nazi.  You Nazi.
But McCarty was not just a nobody.

Your minimalization attempt failz.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> YouTube - Army McCarthy Hearings "Have you no decency"



What was the result of those hearings?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Here's the scoop!  Witch hunts and accusations are not the American way.  Here, you are considered innocent until PROVEN guilty!  Peoples reputations, careers and lives were ruined by McCarthy and his lunatic rampages.  That's Un-American.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



So you're saying I have the freedom to express my opinion but a U.S. Senator doesn't. Interesting.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

paperview said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


A lunch at Dreamland Barbecue would have changed your whole outlook!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



He does not have that right in the way in which he did it.
Only an extreme political hack/parrot would defend McCarty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



"Here, you are considered innocent until PROVEN guilty" I didn't get that sense from the Mom forces kid to kill pet rat thread. As a matter of fact most people are condemned in the media long before guilt as been proven. 

So calling tea-partiers neo-nazi's would be un-American?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



If done by an elected official, yes.

Especially if you had them brought in front of a govt panel based on your say so in the matter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I'm not defending McCathy per se, I'm defending the right to speak freely.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



speaking is one thing, abusing their govt position is another.

All elected officials swear to uphold the constitution.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



What other labels used by elected officials would you consider to be un-American? Liars? Racist? Socialist?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Was McCarthy ever charged with abusing his position? Or is that just something you pulled out your ass? Isn't freedom of speech part of the constitution?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







He didn't just ACCUSE he MIS-used his power for political WITCH HUNTS! I can't BELIEVE you are here DEFENDING McCarthy. WOW just WOW!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Army McCarthy Hearings "Have you no decency"
> ...






What COULD the result have been?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







It wasn't an off handed comment it was a political WITCH HUNT!!!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



again his crime was abusing his position.
Just because he was not charged means nothing.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...








NO!!! But if Pelosi ordered the FBI to INVESTIGATE say GLEN BECK accusing him of being a NAZI that would be an abuse of power.
Do you understand the difference?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah that's what we should do we should bring the Tea Party organizers if front of CONGRESS and INVESTIGATE them with EVERY TOOL available. We should TAP THEIR PHONES. We should SUBPEONA their BANK RECORDS! YEAH let's have at em.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

McCarthy made his own issue. At a time when the US went from soviet allies to fear of communism, he was elected as the senator from Wisconsin. he was very popular, and was asked to speak at many public events, republican and democrat. At a speech before a republican women's organization, it is claimed he produced a list of communist sympathizers that worked for the us state dept. There is no know transcript or recording of this speech. The speech went over so well that the rest of the senate wanted to jump on the bandwagon for political gain and put McCarthy in charge of a senate commitee to investigate unamerican activities. He, as chairmen, allowed the hearings to be televised, something that a senator that really believed there was threat to national security would not do. The televised hearings were so successful that many large employers at the time complained they suffered more absenteism than usual because people were staying home from work to watch.
In the end, because of his questioning tv and movie stars, the screen actors guild went after him in the press, even setting him up to fail in the popular view. Reagan played a role in opposing McCarthy.
In the end, McCarthy was censured by the US Senate for conduct violations, and lost his next bid for reelection.
He died of hepatitus in 1957, and his name is used now to describe someone who makes accusations without proof.
Incidently, one of McCarthy's favorite justifications for his actions was the statement, "If you have nothing to hide then you don't have any reason to fear being questioned by my committee."

That statement, or a variation thereof, is the one thing that anyone on any side of the political spectrum can say that will get them labeled a "mcCarthyist".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



What evidence do you have that supports your claim that McCarthy abused or mis-used his power.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahh, Slack, thanks for the info.
Did I hear that statement in support of the Patriot Act?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You don't know the result? I do, after hearing 32 witnesses and two million words of testimony, the committee concluded that McCarthy himself had not exercised any improper influence on Schine's behalf.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> ...



Is this special on again soon?   I want to watch it and see what he is talking about.

Does hi bring up how Che hated blacks and made TONS of comments about how they should be killed?
Does he bring up the 10's of millions of chinese that Mao, Anita Dunn's hero, starved to death?
Does he bring up stalin's ethnic cleansing where he killed more jews and poor people than hitler ever could have even dreamed of?
Does he bring up the fact that Nazism and Communism are almost identical in their origins and their behaviors?

If he doesn't then his video is lame, if he does i MUST see it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Define "witch hunt".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Prove he committed a crime.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Why would that be an abuse of power if she had reason to believe Beck was in fact a nazi?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







He RUINED LIVES!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Yes I believe he mentioned all the points you brought up.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Prove Clowntoon commited a crime by lying to congress.  
He was aquitted by congress.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Whose?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I never made that claim, therefore I have nothing to prove. Nice try at redirecting the conversation. Just say you can't prove he committed a crime and I'll understand.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

Joseph McCarthy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 December 2, 1954, the Senate voted to "condemn" McCarthy on both counts by a vote of 67 to 22.[93] The Democrats present unanimously favored condemnation and the Republicans were split evenly


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



He was censured by congress I believe.  They do that for no reason?


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

On December 2, 1954, the Senate voted to censure Senator McCarthy by a vote of 67 to 22, making him one of the few senators ever to be disciplined in this fashion.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.



is that one for me cold fusion?

I'll make a thread and try to compare them if you want.  It will take me a day or so to do it though.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.






> Communists and Nazis were viewed as twins by authors writing in the 1930s. Both implemented collectivism, hated Christians and Jews, used racism when it helped them (but not when it did not), and centralized government power. There was once a popular term used to describe the common evil of Bolshevism and Nazism: the Commu-Nazi. It is curious how easily Bolsheviks became Nazis and Nazis became Bolsheviks  but that is just what one would expect if the two evil movements were identical.



Nazis & Communists: Ideological Bedfellows


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> On December 2, 1954, the Senate voted to censure Senator McCarthy by a vote of 67 to 22, making him one of the few senators ever to be disciplined in this fashion.



To be fair McCarthy be censured on only two of the 46 counts: his contempt of the Subcommittee on Rules and Administration, which had called him to testify in 1951 and 1952, and his abuse of General Zwicker in 1954. The Zwicker count was dropped by the full Senate on the grounds that McCarthy's conduct was arguably "induced" by Zwicker's own behavior. In place of this count, a new one was drafted regarding McCarthy's statements about the Watkins Committee itself.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

He was censured.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

In spite of Lonstars protestitions seems like he is defending McCarthy to me.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes lonestar, that's right. In addition to that, official historical accounts, including the congressional record, fail to show or explain the motives behind most votes. The only motives revealed in the congressional record are the ones that are read into the record during the debate. 
My grandfather always said that McCarthy was railroaded.  I won't defend his opinion, it was before my time of awareness.Anyway, he claimed that McCarthy was already a known casualty of his own politics and was opposed and prosecuted by his contemporaries as means to advance themselves.
political motives sometimes are not well understood by the historical record.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.
> ...



Your link is from a right wing site.

Its bullshit.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to make clear, I do not defend McCarthy.
Nor do I want to further prosecute him, those that lived in his own time already did that. According to the record he died a sick drunk broken man at the navel hospital, in disgrace, just a few years later in 1957.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 25, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



I don't know if it will be on again or not, but he does cover all that you mentioned.

I'm sure you could find it on YouTube, however.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



I agree with Truth on this one.
If you have read Mien Kompf you would know.
The only thing Hitler admired about communism was Stalin's control over his population.
His social policies were not communisim. 
The means of population control were the same though- killing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> So both of you are Beck fans?  Wow!  Some of your past posts now make much much more sense to me now.



I've been defending Beck since the day you arrived at this board. Are you so stupid that you are just figuring out that I like him? Seriously, how many months have we been doing this?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Do you people here have ANY idea how UN-AMERICAN McCarthy WAS!!!???



Yeah, pointing out communists as communists is very "Un-American".


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Beckism?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.
> ...







Hitler was CATHOLIC and the CATHOLIC church did NOT condemn his attrocities.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought he was a baptist?
Ohh well.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Well, to be fair, the pope did apologize-----in the 1990's!


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 25, 2010)

> Does hi bring up how Che hated blacks and made TONS of comments about how they should be killed?
> Does he bring up the 10's of millions of chinese that Mao, Anita Dunn's hero, starved to death?
> Does he bring up stalin's ethnic cleansing where he killed more jews and poor people than hitler ever could have even dreamed of?
> Does he bring up the fact that Nazism and Communism are almost identical in their origins and their behaviors?


Just adding my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to the effect that I watched the special and saw him cover all the above.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> People who get degrees in History aren't even taught the truth about these bloodthirsty "progressives" in our liberal colleges today...
> 
> It's no wonder ignorant kids buy posters of Mao and and wear T-shirts of Che...


Revolutionary Holocaust airs Friday, January 22 at 5p ET on the Fox News Channel... 

A groundbreaking hour long special where Glenn Beck takes us back in time to examine the roots of socialism and communism and the evil that followed. We all know about the horrors of the holocaust where the pure evil Hitler inspired claimed the lives of millions of innocent people. But most do not know about the millions upon millions of lives lost in a different genocide of the Ukrainian people under the Stalin regime. This special also takes a look behind the iconic fashion symbol of Che Guevara showing that the myth doesn't tell the story of the man who was a blood thirsty killer. We meet a family who saw first hand what a monster the man was. They know the cost of communism and you will too when you hear their story, and who can forget about Mao Zedong? A leader responsible for 70-million deaths during his reign. All communist. All killers. We will show you things you've never seen but need to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF3uVaqdi_Q]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 1.wmv[/ame]

CONTRIBUTING EXPERTS
---------------

 Edvins Snore

Edvins Snore

Edvins Snore is both the author of The Soviet Story script and the director of the film. 

The Soviet Story is his debut feature documentary. The film won the Jurys Mass Impact Award at the 2008 Boston Film Festival, has been shown on national television in Europe and is now screening on public broadcasting TV stations in the United States. The film has been translated into 30 languages.

As a Master of Political Science, Edvins Snore studied the subject and collected materials for the film over 10 years. 

The Soviet Story was filmed over 2 years in Russia, Ukraine, Latvia, Germany, France, UK and Belgium. As a result, The Soviet Story presents a truly unique insight into recent Soviet history, told by people, once Soviet citizens, who have firsthand knowledge of it.

Taras Hunczak

is a professor emeritus at Rutgers University in Newark, New Jersey. He lectures in Ukrainian, Russian, and East-European history.

Dr. Hunczak's publications include:

- Russian Imperialism from Ivan the Great to the Revolution; 
- The Ukraine, 1917-1921: A Study in Revolution; 
- On the Horns of a Dilemma: The Story of the Ukrainian Division Halychyna; 
- Symon Petliura and the Jews: A reappraisal (Ukrainian Jewish studies); 
- Ukraine: The Challenges of World War II

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqGRI7lRgoM]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 2.wmv[/ame]

Publications in Ukrainian include:

- Ukrainapersha polovyna XX stolittia: Narysy politychnoi istorii; 
- Symon Petliura ta ievrei; 
- U mundyrakh voroha 
- Shevchenko Scientific Society Opens its Holodomor Archive 
- Ukrainian Congress Committee of America

Jonah Goldberg 
Author Liberal Fascism

Jonah Goldberg was the founding editor of National Review Online and is currently editor-at-large of NRO. He  is a Pulitzer-nominated columnist for The Los Angeles Times. His column is carried by the Chicago Tribune, New York Post, Dallas Morning News and scores of other papers.  His first book, Liberal Fascism, was a #1 New York Times and Amazon bestseller and was selected as the #1 history book of 2008 by Amazon readers. He is a member of the Board of Contributors to USA Today and previously served as a columnist for theTimes of London, Brills Content and the American Enterprise. His writings have appeared in the Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, Christian Science Monitor, Commentary, The New Yorker,  Food and Wine and numerous other publications. He is currently a Fox News Contributor. 

UKRAINE HOLODOMOR CONSULTANTS
---------------


Video: Ukraine famine genocide survivor interviews

Damian Kolody, Filmmaker

Damian Kolody is a writer and independent filmmaker based in New York City. He also freelances as an editor and videographer. His award winning "The Orange Chronicles" is a feature documentary on Ukraine's Orange Revolution that has screened throughout North America and Europe. He is also working on compiling a video archive documenting eyewitness testimony from the few survivors left of the 1933 Famine in Ukraine, which he hopes will serve in educating the public about this tragedy.

OrangeChronicles

Nigel Colley

Nigel Colley is the great nephew of Gareth Jones, a young Welsh Journalist of worldwide repute for internationally exposing the 1932-33 Holodomor, & believed to have been politically murdered in his prime by Chinese bandits in 1935.  Nigel and his family have devoted their lives to educating the public about Gareth Jones and the horrors of the Holodomor that he tried to show the world.

- Famine Exposure Newspaper Articles relating to Gareth Jones' trips to The Soviet Union

ERNESTO CHE GUEVARA EXPERTS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIxBdo8aWRY]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 3.wmv[/ame]
---------------


Humberto Fontova

Humberto Fontova

Cuban-born author, columnist and public-speaker. He holds an M.A in Latin American Studies from Tulane University and is the author of four books including Fidel Hollywood's Favorite Tyrant and Exposing the Real Che Guevara and the Useful Idiots Who Idolize Him.

- Fidel Hollywood's Favorite Tyrant 
- Exposing the Real Che Guevara and the Useful Idiots Who Idolize Him

---------------

Nick Gillespie

Editor in Chief, Reason.com and Reason.tv

Nick Gillespie is editor in chief of Reason.tv and Reason.com, which draws 2.5 million visits per month and features the staff weblog Hit & Run, and others as one of the best political blogs.

Gillespie served as Reason magazine's editor in chief from 2000 to 2008. Under his direction, Reason won the 2005 Western Publications Association "Maggie" Award for Best Political Magazine. Gillespie originally joined Reason's staff in 1993 as an assistant editor and ascended to the top slot in 2000. In 2004, Gillespie edited the book Choice: The Best of Reason, an anthology of the magazine's best articles.

Gillespie's work has appeared in The New York Times, The Washington Post, The Wall Street Journal, The Los Angeles Times, The New York Post, Slate, Salon, Time.com, Marketplace, and numerous other publications.

---------------

Che Guevara Consultants

- Pedro Corzo, creator/producer Anatomy of a Myth 
- Victims Memorial

MAO ZEDONG EXPERTS
---------------
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv6W4g8euSI]YouTube - part 4.wmv[/ame]

Lee Edwards 

Lee Edwards

Lee Edwards is widely regarded as the chief historian of the American conservative movement. He has published more than 15 books about the leading individuals and institutions of American conservatism, including biographies of Ronald Reagan and Barry Goldwater and a history of The Heritage Foundation.

He published To Preserve and Protect: The Life of Edwin Meese III in 2005. It is a biography of Meese, the 75th U.S. Attorney General, a Reagan adviser for more than 30 years  and Heritage's Ronald Reagan Distinguished Fellow in Public Policy.

A second offering in 2005 revisited a favorite subject: Ronald Reagan. A year after the former president's death, Edwards  who published the first Reagan biography in 1967  thought he should write another to help keep the memory alive. The 187-page result, The Essential Ronald Reagan: A Profile in Courage, Justice and Wisdom, covers Reagan's life and impact on America in a way that led one Amazon.com reviewer to write, "This book is essential for anyone wanting to learn about Ronald Reagan  especially those who are reading about him for the first time."

Edwards, Heritage's Distinguished Fellow in Conservative Thought, also serves as an Adjunct Professor of Politics at the Catholic University of America in Washington, D.C. He is chairman of the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation, which reached an important goal in 2007: the creation of an international memorial in Washington to the more than 100 million victims of communism.

Modeled after the statue created by Chinese students in 1989 before the Tiananmen Square massacre, the memorial stands at the intersection of Massachusetts Avenue NW and New Jersey Avenue NW.  President George W. Bush helped dedicate it on June 12, 2007, saying that while we will never know the names of all who perished, "at this sacred place, communism's unknown victims will be consecrated to history and remembered forever."

---------------


Jung Chang

Jung Chang

Jung Chang is a Chinese-born British writer now living in London, best known for her family autobiography Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China, selling over 10 million copies worldwide but banned in mainland China.

Her 832-page biography of Mao Zedong, Mao: The Unknown Story, written with her husband, the British historian Jon Halliday, was published in June 2005 and is a highly critical description of Mao Zedong's life and work.

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - The Revolutionary Holocaust


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Not for a criminal act. You stated McCarthy committed a crime, now I'm asking what crime did he commit?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn there are a lot of dumbed-down idiot liberals on this board....obviously end-products of our liberal-biased school system...

IF you wish to know the real truth about McCarthy I would suggest that you read Stanton Evans book _Blacklisted by History:  The Untold Story of Senator Joe McCarthy and His Fight Against America's Enemies_.   Another good read on the subject is by Ann Coulter called _Treason: Liberal Treachery From the Cold War to the War on Terrorism._



> The McCarthy period is the Rosetta stone of all liberal lies. It is the textbook on how they rewrite history -- the sound chamber of liberal denunciations, their phony victimhood as they demean and oppress their enemies, their false imputation of dishonesty to their opponents, their legalization of every policy dispute, their ability to engage in lock-step shouting campaigns, and the black motives concealed by their endless cacophony.
> 
> The true story of Joe McCarthy, told in meticulous, irrefutable detail in Blacklisted by History, is that from 1938 to 1946, the Democratic Party acquiesced in a monstrous conspiracy being run through the State Department, the military establishment, and even the White House to advance the Soviet cause within the U.S. government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



In other words you can't argue the points that were made. You simply dismiss them because of the website it came from.  At least no one can accuse you of being close-minded.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You're point is?


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

The hijack of this thread from the ever-controversial Glenn Beck to McCarthy proves that even today, after almost 60 years, McCarthy remains a controversial figure in American History.
Like I said before in this thread, my grandfather always maintained that Mccarthy was railroaded.
Even in the 1960's, that didn't match what I was taught in school.
I believe, that like most figures in history, there is good and bad in McCarthy.
One thing to consider is that the winners in any conflict are the ones that write history.
McCarthy lost.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> > Does hi bring up how Che hated blacks and made TONS of comments about how they should be killed?
> > Does he bring up the 10's of millions of chinese that Mao, Anita Dunn's hero, starved to death?
> > Does he bring up stalin's ethnic cleansing where he killed more jews and poor people than hitler ever could have even dreamed of?
> > Does he bring up the fact that Nazism and Communism are almost identical in their origins and their behaviors?
> ...



Really?!?!?

Oh i gotta search youtube, i'd rather see it full screen though.

If anyone hears of it coming on again let me know please, VIA PM, so I can TIVO it


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain how Nazism and Communism are almost identical please. Also I would like your input on our debate about McCarthyism.
> ...



I rushed it but tried to give you an answer.  I'll actually put some personal insight into something and post it up for you soon

http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...sim-all-share-a-common-bond-collectivism.html


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hitler was CATHOLIC and the CATHOLIC church did NOT condemn his attrocities.



If Hitler was truly a Catholic then why did he kill 3 million Catholics along with 6 million Jews?

The Catholic Church did condemn Hitler and was instrumental in saving 860,000 Jews from Nazi death camps.



> The Israeli consul, Pinchas E. Lapide, in his book, Three Popes and the Jews (New York: Hawthorn Books, Inc., 1967) critically examines Pope Pius XII. According to his research, the Catholic Church under Pius XII was instrumental in saving 860,000 Jews from Nazi death camps (p. 214). Could Pius have saved more lives by speaking out more forcefully? According to Lapide, the concentration camp prisoners did not want Pius to speak out openly (p. 247). As one jurist from the Nuremberg Trials said on WNBC in New York (Feb. 28, 1964), "Any words of Pius XII, directed against a madman like Hitler, would have brought on an even worse catastrophe... [and] accelerated the massacre of Jews and priests." (Ibid.) Yet Pius was not totally silent either. Lapide notes a book by the Jewish historian, Jenoe Levai, entitled, The Church Did Not Keep Silent (p. 256). He admits that everyone, including himself, could have done more. If we condemn Pius, then justice would demand condemning everyone else. He concludes by quoting from the Talmud that "whosoever preserves one life, it is accounted to him by Scripture as if he had preserved a whole world." With this he claims that Pius XII deserves a memorial forest of 860,000 trees in the Judean hills (pp. 268-9). It should be noted that six million Jews and three million Catholics were killed in the Holocaust.
> 
> We must remember that the Holocaust was also anti-Christian. After Hitler revealed his true intentions, the Catholic Church opposed him. Even the famous *Albert Einstein *testified to that. According to the December 23, 1940 issue of Time magazine on page 38, Einstein said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> He didn't just ACCUSE he MIS-used his power for political WITCH HUNTS! I can't BELIEVE you are here DEFENDING McCarthy. WOW just WOW!



How is investigating the extent of communism in America and more importantly, in political office, a misuse of power? Most sane people would realize that Congress should be investigating corruption, espionage, and national security issues. In fact, I think it's part of their job description to UPHOLD the Constitution.

But I suppose youd prefer the political witch hunts into Major League Baseballs steriod use. Because the Senate should be focused on issues such as drug use in baseball and not national security issues for some odd reason.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> McCarthy made his own issue. At a time when the US went from soviet allies to fear of communism, he was elected as the senator from Wisconsin. he was very popular, and was asked to speak at many public events, republican and democrat. At a speech before a republican women's organization, it is claimed he produced a list of communist sympathizers that worked for the us state dept. There is no know transcript or recording of this speech. The speech went over so well that the rest of the senate wanted to jump on the bandwagon for political gain and put McCarthy in charge of a senate commitee to investigate unamerican activities. He, as chairmen, allowed the hearings to be televised, something that a senator that really believed there was threat to national security would not do. The televised hearings were so successful that many large employers at the time complained they suffered more absenteism than usual because people were staying home from work to watch.
> In the end, because of his questioning tv and movie stars, the screen actors guild went after him in the press, even setting him up to fail in the popular view. Reagan played a role in opposing McCarthy.
> In the end, McCarthy was censured by the US Senate for conduct violations, and lost his next bid for reelection.
> He died of hepatitus in 1957, and his name is used now to describe someone who makes accusations without proof.
> ...


Actually, slack, it was the House Un-American Activities committee (HUAC) that did the number on Hollywood.

McCarthy's undoing came once he went after the United States Army.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Is this special on again soon?   I want to watch it and see what he is talking about.
> 
> Does hi bring up how Che hated blacks and made TONS of comments about how they should be killed?
> Does he bring up the 10's of millions of chinese that Mao, Anita Dunn's hero, starved to death?
> ...



The video is on youtube and posted in another thread on this topic.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't just ACCUSE he MIS-used his power for political WITCH HUNTS! I can't BELIEVE you are here DEFENDING McCarthy. WOW just WOW!
> ...


There's investigating communism, and a proper, precedent holding American way to do it.  And then there was Tail-Gunner Joe McCarthy and his accusations without proof, innuendo, smear campaign.  And that's an abuse of power.

And here I thought Conservatives were protectors of the constitution!  Perhaps a remedial course in constitutional law would do you some good.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Your link is from a right wing site.
> 
> Its bullshit.



Easy way to ignore facts, stick your head in the sand and call it bs.


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What Glenn Beck knows about history he could fit in an aluminum thimble.
> ...



I have no idea.  I didnt watch it.  I am saying he is a moron.  I will not belittle myself and watch that clown.  The same way most righty's will not watch olbermann who incidentally calls out that moron for being a moron over and over.

I equate all of nonsense with this.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGeZQrpZbjI]YouTube - Beck "Lose" His "Mind;" Screams At Caller: "Get Off My Phone You Little Pinhead!"[/ame]

Find olbermann doing this.  If so, I will agree, he is as bad as Beck.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




You obviously don't understand sarcasm nor do you understand frustration...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> There's investigating communism, and a proper, precedent holding American way to do it.  And then there was Tail-Gunner Joe McCarthy and his accusations without proof, innuendo, smear campaign.  And that's an abuse of power.
> 
> And here I thought Conservatives were protectors of the constitution!  Perhaps a remedial course in constitutional law would do you some good.



What exactly is the point of an investigation if not to get evidence? If you already had the evidence, you wouldnt have to investigate.

The Senate has power to investigate. It's one of their responsibilities. How exactly do you propose they do that without calling people to testify to what they know about?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> I have no idea.  I didnt watch it.  I am saying he is a moron.  I will not belittle myself and watch that clown.  The same way most righty's will not watch olbermann who incidentally calls out that moron for being a moron over and over.
> 
> I equate all of nonsense with this.....
> 
> ...




You dont watch him. Yet you know he is a moron because of everything youve never heard him say. 

You've demonstrated that you know absolutely nothing. Yet you don't even realize you know nothing. So you know less than nothing.

Olbermann's said alot worse and you love him. Dont believe me? Jon Stewart was mocking him the other day.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Is this special on again soon?   I want to watch it and see what he is talking about.
> ...



I found it on youtube but I want to see it on the big HD tv


----------



## Some Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


It's really good stuff; produced extremely well with very graphic images that really help drive the point home.

What i thought was hilariously troubling was how Jay-Z likened himself to Che in one his songs, saying "I'm like Che Guavara, just with more bling."  So Jay-Z must think that all blacks are worthless drunks as well.  Interesting.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




So you base your opinion on what? One clip?  Kind of reminds me of Obama at the Coakley rally admitting he don't know Brown's record yet felt qualified to criticize it. And saying  "not having been there and not seeing all the facts" but "the Cambridge police acted stupidly".  Liberals are the dumbest people in the world and you are a fine example.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







You CAN'T be serious. HE WAS RED FACED SCREAMING at the caller there was no SARCASM just pure unadulterated LUNACY from a "DRY DRUNK" or a current DRUG ADDICT.


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I love when you guys call crap like that sarcasm. You do it with Beck and you do it a lot with Rush.  

I GET A KICK OUT OF THAT ....If olbermann ever did something as clownlike as this, you guys would bust a gut and you know it.  

Good luck with that clown party.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNp9GSbFQhQ&feature=PlayList&p=1C4C3490C8383610&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=73"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNp9GSbFQhQ&feature=PlayList&p=1C4C3490C8383610&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=73[/ame]


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Are you kdding me?  There are so many reasons to say he is a nut.  

Watch him squirm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxO3veQUdo]YouTube - Glenn "Backpeddler" Beck on The View 5/20/2009[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > There's investigating communism, and a proper, precedent holding American way to do it.  And then there was Tail-Gunner Joe McCarthy and his accusations without proof, innuendo, smear campaign.  And that's an abuse of power.
> ...


You seem to think that the methods used by McCarthy were just that; call people, subpoena people to testify.  When in fact McCarthy was just as likely to say something ridiculous about someone or some institution, then scramble to justify his claim.

But, more often than not, McCarthy's claims would 'modify'.

Investigate?  Sure!

Cry "fire" in a theater and then start looking for the possibility of an actual fire is something altogether different.


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

"I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." &#8211;responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," 

* "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 *  wow.


"The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 

"I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." &#8211;on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007

"I have been nervous about this interview with you because what I feel like saying is, 'Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies. ... And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way." &#8211;interviewing Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN), the first Muslim U.S. congressman, Glen Beck's show on CNN's Headline News, Nov. 14, 2006 

Glenn Beck is an idiot.  Show me anything even close to this from Olbermann.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

cause out of context statements really prove your point.

I seriously understand why Glenn yelled at that guy on the phone. Idiots are a pain in the butt to deal with.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program,"
> 
> * "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 *  wow.
> 
> ...



Comparing apples and lemons.
Olberman is a journalist, and as such has to uphold some kind of journalistic standards, as well as get ratings. He actually has to maintain 'journalistic integraty"(sp)
Beck is NOT a journalist, and only has to worry about ratings.Entertainment is his thing and the more outrageous he is the more ratings he gets.
The best entertainment, as i have said before, is to watch beck on fox, and as soon as it's over turn over to msnbc and watch ed.
two loony side of the same coin and it's always good for laughs.


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




 "Al Gore's not going to be rounding up Jews and exterminating them. It is the same tactic, however. The goal is different. The goal is globalization...And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did. That's what Al Gore, the U.N., and everybody on the global warming bandwagon [are doing]." "The Glenn Beck Program," May 1, 2007 

 "So here you have Barack Obama going in and spending the money on embryonic stem cell research. ... Eugenics. In case you don't know what Eugenics led us to: the Final Solution. A master race! A perfect person. ... The stuff that we are facing is absolutely frightening." "The Glenn Beck Program," March 9, 2009 

"You have the artwork of Mussolini there, here in New York at Rockefeller Plaza." analyzing the artwork decorating Rockefeller Plaza, which he said contained a hammer and sickle, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel, Sept. 2, 2009 

"O-L-I-G-A-R-H-Y." misspelling "oligarchy" on his chalk board while claiming he had deciphered a secret code that he said was proof President Obama was trying to create an "Oligarhy," Aug. 27, 2009, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel 

That one cracked me up.  lol

I based my assestment of him beiing a clown from ONE thing eh?

There are so so so many more, but if you think he is representing the republicans well, then go Glenn.  Go get em.

By the way, this link will get you to every source of these crazy quotes.

Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com


----------



## Zona (Jan 25, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program,"
> ...



Great post.  Here is the thing, when people say olbermann is the same as beck, I know that is not true. 

Beck is a clown but fox viewers actually believes what that dolt says...when he gets busted for some of the dumber things, they say he is being sarcastic.

Its funny.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I like beck, I like ed, I know, that is weird, not to hot on olberman, but I respect his views, and watch him on a fairly regular basis. I also watch o'rielly fairly regularly.. 
The thing is all of them twist it around to fit what they want to say, and all of them start with a little kernal of truth. Even the "no-spin guy" o'rielly. If someone tells you they are no spin, immediately look for the spin.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2010)

You're right. Beck and Olberman are not the same.

The extent of Olberman's argument is to call everyone he doesnt agree with names.

Glenn uses facts.

Big difference.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is Beck if he ever caught Michael Moore......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHi0Uymw42Y]YouTube - Coyote catches the Road Runner[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


WTF . He was excommunicated from the church in February 1931.


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


What?

Maybe you can back that up with something.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Great post.  Here is the thing, when people say olbermann is the same as beck, I know that is not true.
> 
> Beck is a clown but fox viewers actually believes what that dolt says...when he gets busted for some of the dumber things, they say he is being sarcastic.
> 
> Its funny.


That you cant follow a complete statement that  contains sarcasm is clear.
That you  have failed to point out  Becks "short comings" yourself but depend entity on  like minded equality stupid people to make your "Point" speaks to your ability  to think  deeply .
You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

"[FONT=&quot]*Hitler with Archbishop Cesare Orsenigo, the papal  nuncio in Berlin On April 20, 1939, Orsenigo celebrated Hitler's birthday. The celebrations, initiated by Pacelli (Pope Pius XII) became a tradition. Each April 20, Cardinal Bertram of Berlin was to send "warmest congratulations to the Fuhrer in the name of the bishops and the dioceses in Germany with "fervent prayers which the Catholics of Germany are sending to heaven on their altars."*[/FONT]










Hitler with top Vatican Cardinal.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 25, 2010)

In February 1931, the German bishops excommunicated all active Nazi party members. This included Hitler - Google Search.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone else notice that Lonestar Logic defends glennbeck like a big brother would defend his little sister's cherry?


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> In February 1931, the German bishops excommunicated all active Nazi party members. This included Hitler - Google Search.








That's your "proof?"


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

The Church loved Hitler

http://www.nobeliefs.com/nazis.htm


----------



## paperview (Jan 25, 2010)

Hitler was never excommunicated.

Mussolini asked Pope to excommunicate Hitler - Telegraph

"The Italian dictator Benito Mussolini asked the Pope to excommunicate Adolf Hitler days before the German leader went to Rome to seal the Axis in 1938, according to a newly discovered Vatican document....


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2010)

Who is the bigger fool?  The fool or those that take him seriously?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Anyone else notice that Lonestar Logic defends glennbeck like a big brother would defend his little sister's cherry?



Glen Back has more sense in his little fiinger than you do your entire pathetic body. You and your ilk are jealous that Glen is so successful at what he does. And he does a damn good job and I know this cause idiots like you keep talking about him. Now if Glen was just a moron like you stupid fucks wish he were, then you dumbfucks wouldn't be giving him this much attention. You idiots aren't intelligent enough to argue the points he's made so you have no other recourse but to attack the man personally. You and your ilk are the lowest form of losers. Try refuting the points he made, point out where he is wrong, argue the points if you can. My guess is you can't.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2010)

Glen Beck has stinky pinkie?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Who is the bigger fool?  The fool or those that take him seriously?



The fools are the ones that can't argue the points he's made so they resort to personal attacks. And that would make you one of the fools.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the bigger fool?  The fool or those that take him seriously?
> ...



A personal attack or a valid question?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Glen Beck has stinky pinkie?



You've just proved my point.


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 26, 2010)

> You've just proved my point.


You just know that, as in the case of Rush Limbaugh, those who are the most critical are very likely the ones who never listen to (or watch) his show. This is doubtless why they cannot put up any kind of valid argument against his views.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sorry but if you take Glen Beck seriously then YOU are the one missing his "sarcasm". He weeps and crys and goes on about this country that he loves but it is all a bunch of crap. You need to REALLY see this guy for who he is. He has SERIOUS personality issues either related to him being a "DRY DRUNK" or abusing some type of drug (likely oxy-cotin). He was SUICIDAL when he went in for surgury for his ASS yet we have the "GREATEST" HC in the WORLD!!!??? How do you reconcile those two POLAR OPPOSITE views?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I'm sorry but if you take Glen Beck seriously then YOU are the one missing his "sarcasm". He weeps and crys and goes on about this country that he loves but it is all a bunch of crap. You need to REALLY see this guy for who he is. He has SERIOUS personality issues either related to him being a "DRY DRUNK" or abusing some type of drug (likely oxy-cotin). He was SUICIDAL when he went in for surgury for his ASS yet we have the "GREATEST" HC in the WORLD!!!??? How do you reconcile those two POLAR OPPOSITE views?



Once again my point is proven. You can't argue the merits of the points Beck raised so you attack the man.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> > You've just proved my point.
> 
> 
> You just know that, as in the case of Rush Limbaugh, those who are the most critical are very likely the ones who never listen to (or watch) his show. This is doubtless why they cannot put up any kind of valid argument against his views.






Actually I used to watch his TV show and it was SPOOKY. "Ditto heads" any they were PROUD of it!!!???


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but if you take Glen Beck seriously then YOU are the one missing his "sarcasm". He weeps and crys and goes on about this country that he loves but it is all a bunch of crap. You need to REALLY see this guy for who he is. He has SERIOUS personality issues either related to him being a "DRY DRUNK" or abusing some type of drug (likely oxy-cotin). He was SUICIDAL when he went in for surgury for his ASS yet we have the "GREATEST" HC in the WORLD!!!??? How do you reconcile those two POLAR OPPOSITE views?
> ...





And you can't or WON'T argue the FACT that he contemplated SUICIDE during his medical exp but then claims we have the "BEST" HC in the WORLD!


----------



## California Girl (Jan 26, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea.  I didnt watch it.  I am saying he is a moron.  I will not belittle myself and watch that clown.  The same way most righty's will not watch olbermann who incidentally calls out that moron for being a moron over and over.
> ...




I doubt Zona is smart enough to recognize just how stupid he made himself look with that post. "What part of Beck's program was factually inaccurate".... Response from Zona "I don't know" but he still slams the program. That kinda sums up Zona and the left.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



This is the first I've heard of Glenn Beck contemplating suicide. You'll have to provide evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well golly Lone I would think you know ALL THINGS BECK yet you don't know about THIS? Wow that is kind of STRANGE!


gawker.com/340688/glenn-becks-horrifying-hospital-ordeal


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 26, 2010)

I am telling you guys again;
Get the popcorn and watch beck on fox, then when he is over turn to msnbc and watch big ed.
It's the best entertainment tv has to offer if you watch them together.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bing Video: Beck From the Dead


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

"The real meaning of COMPASION"? What a flippin HYPOCRITE!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Bing Video: Beck From the Dead



Did you actually watch the clip?

He said the combination of drugs that he was given induced thoughts of suicide so he has decided to try to live without them (drugs) because of that reason. But hey nice try!

Next!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> "The real meaning of COMPASION"? What a flippin HYPOCRITE!



This is how C-O-M-P-A-S-S-I-O-N is correctly spelled, DUMBASS!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gosh I am almost WEEPING watching Beck talk about SHOOTING HIMSELF IN THE HEAD!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

By the way PAIN meds DO NOT cause SUICIDAL THOUGHTS!!! You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. The pain meds wpuld have had him feeling like NOTHING was wrong. Once AGAIN proving he is a LIAR. Oh and here have another S if that's the best you can come up with.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> By the way PAIN meds DO NOT cause SUICIDAL THOUGHTS!!! You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. The pain meds wpuld have had him feeling like NOTHING was wrong. Once AGAIN proving he is a LIAR. Oh and here have another S if that's the best you can come up with.



Hey stupid, he stated he was on a combination of medicines, it wasn't specified that he was only on pain medication. If you have evidence that states exactly what medicines he was taking and at what dosage then you may have a point. But you possess nothing other than your whacked out opinion.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way PAIN meds DO NOT cause SUICIDAL THOUGHTS!!! You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. The pain meds wpuld have had him feeling like NOTHING was wrong. Once AGAIN proving he is a LIAR. Oh and here have another S if that's the best you can come up with.
> ...






Keep on keepin on Lone.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





My boredom with your posts is HARDLY a "concession". But you go ahead and paint your picture however you want.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You lost the debate and the clip you submitted to support your case actually didn't support your claim at all. You claimed he contemplated suicide due to the fact he was in pain. As a matter of fact it showed him clearly stating that the medications he was taking had caused him to have thoughts of suicide and he took himself off the meds due to that fact. 

Whether you concede or not, you were wrong and you lost the debate for that reason.

Next!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






WRONG it doesn't PROVE that at all, in FACT, it would seem to imply that he was being a whiney little girl because he didn't have ENOUGH pain meds. The only meds that would cause his SUICIDAL thoughts would be PSYCHOTROPIC meds that HE HIMSELF would have had to AGREE to have administered.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Hey dumbass LISTEN to the clip!!! He took himself OFF the medications!! Now if he was whining that he didn't have enough then why the fuck would he take himself off!! Damn you're stupid!!!! You don't know what medicines he was on and whether they were prescribed or not. You can assume and pull nonsense out of your ass all day but the clip speaks for itself! In it he states the combination of drugs that he was taking induced suicidal thoughts so he stopped taking them. Do yourself a favor and wise up!!


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 26, 2010)

> WRONG it doesn't PROVE that at all, in FACT, it would seem to imply that he was being a whiney little girl because he didn't have ENOUGH pain meds. The only meds that would cause his SUICIDAL thoughts would be PSYCHOTROPIC meds that HE HIMSELF would have had to AGREE to have administered.


People can have all sorts of reactions to pain medications, including those which prompt the urge to commit suicide. Most anyone who has worked in the medical field is aware of this. If indeed any of the meds Beck may have been on at that time that had that particular effect, he was wise to go off of them. As for his 'butt' surgery, from which he may have had an assortment of complications, this is the sort of surgery that is among the most painful of all surgeries. How do I know this? From working as a nurse.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice that Lonestar Logic defends glennbeck like a big brother would defend his little sister's cherry?
> ...



Do you find it difficult to post with glennbeck's cock in your mouth?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 27, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Grow up!


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Otter_Creek (Jan 29, 2010)

Second only to Oprah! LMAO! I think if his history was wrong, someone might call him out on it.
I love reading these olbermanless bigot's.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 29, 2010)

Otter_Creek said:


> Second only to Oprah! LMAO! I think if his history was wrong, someone might call him out on it.
> I love reading these olbermanless bigot's.


I love you illiterate buffoons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way PAIN meds DO NOT cause SUICIDAL THOUGHTS!!! You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. The pain meds wpuld have had him feeling like NOTHING was wrong. Once AGAIN proving he is a LIAR. Oh and here have another S if that's the best you can come up with.
> ...



You're probably beating a dead horse there, Lonestar, but thanks for not allowing the leftwing looney politics of personal destruction machine run rampant there.

Many people react very badly to various pain medications.  Patients taking Lyrica for intractable pain, fibromyalgia, and similar symptoms are closely monitored for suicidal thoughts which is a common side effect of the drug.  I have a family member that can't take any form of codeine, the most commonly prescribed narcotic pain med, without completely wigging out including suicidal thoughts.

The fact is, anybody addicted to anything will develop neuroses and irrational behaviors and goes through pure hell getting off the substance whether it be alcohol or tobacco or some form of legal or illegal narcotics.  Holding somebody in contempt for an addiction who has submitted to that hell to get free of it is not cool.  Or compassionate.  Or intelligent.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2010)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Live Free...Or Die
> 
> 
> 
> ...





meh....................

The k00ks hate this guy Glenn Beck because his ratings are soaring through the roof..........

Nobody cares about teh rants of the internet OCD lefty k00ks who are in lockstep with the Pr0gressives. Real Americans are waking up to the fact that the Pr0gressives hate their own country and are doing anything they can to destroy tradition in America.

Fortuantely, the Pr0gressives make up well under 20% of the country and at the present time are getting their asses pwned............and thank God for that!!!


Of course they are going to hate Glenn Beck!!! He's doing a brilliant job of exposing the Pr0gressive movement that began waaaaaaaaaay back in the 1880's........and gains *boatloads of credibility* when he rants against the likes of John McCain and other phoney Republicans. Since the internet k00ks have the political IQ of a small soap dish, they cannot comprehend this..........thus, the incoherent and 100% disconnected rants on forums like this one!!!


----------

